# fish hidding in corners and shimmering



## magoolie (Sep 19, 2011)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
pH lvl 7.0 
moderately hard water
med lvl planted 55g tank

tank completed cycle 

2 balloon mollies staying in the top corners of tank, they doo come down too feed but then go straight back, 

1 Dwarf Gourami shimmering as it swims and is @ a strange angle when trying too swim, slight loss of apitite

rest of fish are acting normal

any idea';s on what is wrong would be huge help as im quite new too hobbie


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Doesn't sound good. Are they keeping their fins clamped in close to their bodies? Are the fins damaged? Are the fish scratching on stuff (sign of ich)? Try feeding the gourami cooked, skinned, peas. It can't hurt and might help.


----------

